# Goals for 2014?



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well, I just finished organizing my tackle, a multi-day effort, and pre-spawn is coming up on us fast. What do you hope to accomplish out on the water this year? 

For me, I fell short of most of my goals last year although I did catch a lot of fish. After hooking one briefly out-of-state last fall, I would love to catch a muskie this year, but I'm not going to blow an entire season hunting them down (and I refuse to pay a guide half-a-grand to make it happen). I will, however, get out on my kayak a handful of days and give it a shot. 

I suppose the other two would be to land a 20 inch stream smallie, which has eluded me the last several years, and to become moderately proficient at catching smallies on my fly-rod, which is something I continue to put off...


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

1 catch a decent musky
2 decent flathead
3 decent blue
4 lots of fish in between


----------



## missionfishin (Sep 21, 2011)

A muskie is at the top of my list too. I watched my uncle raise three of them last year (landed one) in WV. Hopefully I get my turn this year. My other goal is to learn my local lakes better and get on the fish faster! Last but not least, have a ton of fun fishing!

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Deazl,

I just got a new Jackson kayak and would also like to land a musky sometime in my lifetime. I've caught plenty of Northern's but never a musky. Its a bucket list thing. I have some musky gear. We should hit Alum sometime this season and troll for them just for some fun.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

My goals for 2014 in no certain order are:

1) get old rookie on some fish and watch him tear it up! And record him giggling like a little kid when it happens.

2) take Deazl to a spot I am confident will finally repay him for my first ever river wade, and first ever SMB (on purpose) from last year.

3) win a bass tournament for the bass club I am joining.

4) get my boys on the water and fishing....a lot!

5) get a yak or a boat ASAP!

6) go fishing with bassbeme and heckle him the entire trip about how he waste so much time and energy casting like he does! 

7) teach someone I don't know, something about fishing.

8.) take bubbagon out on a wade to repay a trip he invited me on last year.

Otherwise I am hunting for an LMB over 5.5#'s, a SMB over 18" from skinny water, and I am going to meet and greet as many OGF'ers as I can.


Mr. A


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

1. Catch a eye all 12 months (I got my January eye)
2. Catch a musky
3. Win my little bet with friends 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

-- Learn enough to transition from a guy who bought some fishing stuff to a fisherman
-- Figure out how to use all the stuff I bought so far and buy more stuff that I don't know how to use
-- Catch 25 decent SMB & LMB each
-- Catch at least 10 trout with at least one on a fly rod
-- Take a road trip to our camp in WV and fish the Shavers Fork and Greenbrier rivers
-- Buy a kayak and learn to use it without drowning or dumping $500+ worth of improperly secured equipment into the water forever, 
-- Make more great fishing friends
-- Find ways to contribute to OGF instead of just gleaning info and asking questions
-- Take Mr. A, et. al. on a BPS road trip
-- Take Deazl, et. al. on a FFF road trip
-- Do something or hook into something so increadible to me that everyone pleads with me to shut up and quit posting about it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

24" saugeye, 20lb catfish, and mabey a keeper sized trout


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Wipers. Lots and lots of Wipers.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

-ice off piggie saugeye to beat my pb 25+
-have a successful erie trip in my boat
-find limits of keeper alum saugeye
-try for a 3rd year straight of boating a 22"+ smallie from alum


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Old Rookie said:


> -- Learn enough to transition from a guy who bought some fishing stuff to a fisherman
> -- Figure out how to use all the stuff I bought so far and buy more stuff that I don't know how to use
> -- Catch 25 decent SMB & LMB each
> -- Catch at least 10 trout with at least one on a fly rod
> ...


I will make that trip with you bub! I'd like to hit up FFF as well. And I hope that when you do or catch something incredible it's with me so I can catch it on video and share it! I bet you actually giggle like a school kid when it happens too! LOL!

P.S. I cringe thinking about dumping my great in the water too.

Mr. A


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

22+" Smallie? One of your goals should have been to find a magic lamp to rub.

My goals for this year are to 1) catch a walleye for the wall and 2) fill my freezer with eyes crappie and perch. And 3) do my best to stay positive in a world gone mad. Think I'm gonna need a lamp too.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

All Eyes said:


> 22+" Smallie? One of your goals should have been to find a magic lamp to rub.


he's already caught two 22"+, going for a third. I've seen the pics, Alum is an incredible Smallmouth lake.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

I also have seen some huge smallies out of alum.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

acklac7 said:


> he's already caught two 22"+, going for a third. I've seen the pics, Alum is an incredible Smallmouth lake.


Wow!!! That's impressive! Would love to see the pics of those.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

first one was out with my dad drifting cralwers for saugeye thought it was finally a muskie for him to pull in gave him the pole
2nd one was pulling cranks with my buddy i get out 2 times a year.. thought it was a muskie so i gave him the pole.

maybe i can reel one in this year instead of playing pilot/guide..lol


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

If I remember right this went 23 3/4" and 6 or 7 lbs. from alum sent to me from my cousin.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Those are a couple of tanks! Nice job and thanks for posting them!


----------



## Swayze The Ghost (Sep 15, 2011)

low expectations this year. I just got a canoe so it's a whole new ball game for me.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Deazl,
> 
> I just got a new Jackson kayak and would also like to land a musky sometime in my lifetime. I've caught plenty of Northern's but never a musky. Its a bucket list thing. I have some musky gear. We should hit Alum sometime this season and troll for them just for some fun.


Sounds like a plan. 

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

93stratosfishnski said:


> 2nd one was pulling cranks with my buddy i get out 2 times a year.. thought it was a muskie so i gave him the pole.


Isn't that Katfish? The little bubble by his head probably said "bait, check! Now it's time to find some flatties!" LOL

Those were some serious brown brawlers! And outside of lake Erie they are one heck of a catch. Also, to think you have a Musky and hand the rod off is a down right admirable thing to do! Congrats!

Mr. A


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Mr. A said:


> Those were some serious brown brawlers! And outside of lake Erie they are one heck of a catch. Also, to think you have a Musky and hand the rod off is a down right admirable thing to do! Congrats!
> 
> Mr. A


i've had the pleasure of having 15-20 hooked and boated 10 or so with 5 over 40" hell i cant catch one smaller than 33" it seems... all on baits 3" or smaller


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm just excited for spring fishing. Haven't done it yet but I hear it's solid. Looking to get into a lot of smallies and hit some big saugeye at night. Want to snag a couple smallies that go 20"+


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

12lb channel, 40lb flathead, win catfish tourney

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mine are simple, just get out on the water. Had a surprise major health issue last March ; 3 hospital stays, 2 surgeries & 3+ months off work for an infection gone wild (Sepsis) and that kept my boat in the barn all year. Did get out a couple times on my son's boat for 1/2 days and hit the pond, but just now getting the all clear (almost) healthwise & trying to build up my endurance, so really going to appreciate every minute I can get on the water.
Kind of made me realize what's really important, just plain old time outdoors, spent with friends/family!!


----------



## fishmeister (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm with T-180 on this one. Had unexpected heart surgery in december, just looking forward to getting on the water! Heck, goals are for work anyway....


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Get me wife back into fishing when it gets warm!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

This year I would like to enter a Bass tourny and at least catch a keeper Bass. This year I also would like to be more sociable and take some member out fishing. Although, they may not use bait with a hook.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Explore some small to medium flows that I have never fished. I get into my comfort zone and seem to fish the same areas. Also getting a new (new to me) boat week after next so I am going to enter the world of lake fishing, something that is way out of my comfort zone. But after looking at some of the Alum creek catches I am just a little excited. And also start planning a few trips for after I retire in 2015. Going to take up fishing and hunting as a full time occupation.


----------



## BassBoss (Mar 5, 2011)

Where we go for vacation depending. If we go to the dells on lake delton I'd like to get a 30+inch pike as well as a 5+ pound walleye. Or if we go to lake cumberland some nice stripers and saugeye. Asides that i'd like to be able to catch saugeye consistantly at buckeye, as well as my master angler award.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## gonefishin 50 (Jan 30, 2011)

Finding the smallies at Hoover.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Finish my project boat ad fill it up with crappie.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

mine is to find a really good crappie spot at berlin-there are some big crappies in there-but a lot of small ones also


----------



## devans1986 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I already fell short of a bass in each month, so I will move that to a bass in every month except January. I would also like to catch a muskie, a steelhead and make a walleye trip to Lake Erie.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

1>Would like to do 2-3 overnight kayak fishing camping trips with my 8yr old son.
2>Fish Ohio Smallmouth
3>Catch a Carp from my kayak using my fly rod


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Fish as much as possible find a lot of shrooms hunt as much as possible.

Start consistently catching saugeye

Break my pb crappie(15")


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

1.) Get back to plastics! 

I've been so successful with cranks and spinners that plastics have been forgotten. It's been hard to fish plastics without an anchor trolley but that all changes this year! 

2.) Get Away From Home Improvements!

The home improvements last year cut into my fishing time. So many hours painting, installing wood floors, and other improvements.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Large flathead and blue cat


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Crappie first! This will be my second season of fishing consistently and I want to keep getting the boat out on the water. Last year I waited for perfect weather to get out and passed up too many opportunities. This year I want a few good crappie hauls from Hoover. After that I really want to learn more about bass fishing and getting/feeling the bite with different lures. Any bass pros willing to help would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to learn so I can get my son interested. COME ON SPRING!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## hatfield75 (Jun 6, 2009)

1. Catch a Muskie. It has been two years.
2. Catch a 30 lb Flattie. Biggest last year was 20#
3. 15 FO Channels and get one over 30". Caught FO Channels 12 last year, biggest was 29''.
4. Pull a Flattie out of Hoover.
5. Master Angler


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Riggu2 said:


> Crappie first! This will be my second season of fishing consistently and I want to keep getting the boat out on the water. Last year I waited for perfect weather to get out and passed up too many opportunities. This year I want a few good crappie hauls from Hoover. After that I really want to learn more about bass fishing and getting/feeling the bite with different lures. Any bass pros willing to help would be greatly appreciated. I'm trying to learn so I can get my son interested. COME ON SPRING!
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Go to the bottem of the main forum page and go into tje bass forum and just start reading TONS of great info...


----------



## Riggu2 (Mar 10, 2013)

Thanks Saugeye! I'll do that and hopefully glean some info. Headed to the Hoover Fishing Seminar on Saturday to get a little more. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

I intend to slow down just a bit this year and try to see just what's going on. Too often I find myself back at home, even after a successful trip, thinking.. Oh I bet that's what was going on. I think too often we bring preconceived ideas of what is going to happen on the river color the way we fish it instead of letting the river tell us. Sometime we even succeed in spite of ourselves. 

Along with slowing down and looking more I'm going to catch less fish. Why? Because I'm not going to let myself get caught up in how many, instead I'm going to try for quality over quantity. I'd rather catch one trophy smallmouth or shovelhead than thirty little ones. It's time to start fishing like it.


----------



## Christfollower52 (Jun 9, 2013)

My goals for 2014 are basic I believe:

1) help my 4 year old land her first fish
2) continue to learn the creek in my backyard
3) experiment with new lures and learn how to fish slower (love buzz baits and cranks)
4) figure out where my waders are leaking and how to patch it 
5) enjoy the peace and solace of walking the creek by myself


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

All I want is my first fishohio fish.


----------



## CrappieTacos (Jun 22, 2010)

1. catch crappie, make tacos.
2. catch saugeye, make tacos. 
3. catch everything else and throw em back.
4. repeat


----------



## Perch N' Crappie (Nov 12, 2013)

1. Get back up to Michigan and perch fish with my dad and brother. 2. Get out as many times for different species with my newly wed wife and keep her interested in the sport. 3. Finally get visitation with my 4 yr old daughter after 18 months of court battles and take her fishing and just enjoy her company

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Great thread, for me, anymore, its about who I'm with. This year, in addition to my kids multipul times, kids buddies, my niece and nephew, long lost highschool buddies, and on and on there. Lots of video, more great photos. Here's my alum shot from last spring...2footer!


----------



## 1rod1reelfishing (Jun 26, 2013)

My one and only goal is to just catch one bass over 5 lbs, haven't done that since I was 12 years old. Maybe after ice out those big sows around here will want to cooperate with me and my collection of rattle traps, jigs, and jerkbaits


----------



## brettsky225 (Aug 10, 2012)

My goals are to learn the waters more and how to figure out where the fish will be. Also how to be successful with spinnerbaits and crankbaits also possibly buy a kayak and also learn how to use a bait caster this shall be interesting haha here comes the frustrations! Lol 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## OldSoldier (Aug 21, 2012)

1. More crappies over 12"
2. More saugeyes over 20"
3. Not hook myself more than once each trip out.....


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Fish 3 times a week.
Catch many large fish.
Branch out to different lakes.


----------



## Jayhat (Aug 3, 2012)

Amen brother


----------



## Old Rookie (Jun 21, 2013)

Brettsky, almost my exact goals too


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I think my goal right now is just to be able to get the boat out. The last couple of years I have had the boat out by now but with all the ice its going to be another couple weeks.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

1) Fish a lot
2) Get my business kicked off now that I have my stuff with the IRS filed and have their blessing 
3) Fish Ohio smallie
4) Fish Ohio Largemouth
5) first river pike since my youth


----------

